# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ. ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ Η ΚΑΚΟΗΘΕΙΑ?

## Remedy

γνωστο και πολυσυζητημενο το θεμα.
σε μια συζητηση προ μερικων ημερων με καποιο αγαπητο μελος, προτεινε οτι θα επρεπε να γινει καποιο θρεντ για το θεμα.
το ξεκιναω εγω λοιπον, χωρις να ξερω αν εχει καποιο νοημα η αν θα βοηθησει σε κατι.

απαγορευεται απο τους ορους οπως ολοι ξερουμε και η συζητηση θα μπορουσε να σταματησει εκει. ισως θα επρεπε κιολας...

εγω θεωρω οτι ισχυουν και τα δυο.
πολλαπλα προφιλ γινονται και απο ατομα που βρισκονται σε αδυναμια να εκφραστουν με το αρχικο τους προφιλ, ειτε γιατι νοιωθουν οτι εκτεθηκαν ηδη μιλωντας εδω μεσα, η κανοντας και γνωριμιες με ατομα απο εδω μεσα και θελουν μια νεα αρχη, ειτε γιατι επισημως αποχωρησαν και θελουν να συνεχισουν χωρις να παρουν τον λογο τους πισω, ειτε γιατι ...κατι μεσα τους τους ωθει να παρουσιαζουν διαφορους εαυτους στους υπολοιπους αγνωστους τους...
γινονται ομως και απο κακοηθεια, που μπορει να εχει πισω της ψυχοπαθολογικο υποβαθρο, μπορει ομως και οχι.
γινονται ετσι προφιλ γιατι το ατομο νομιζει οτι ειναι κατορθωμα το να "εξαπατησει" για την ετσι κι αλλιως αγνωστη ταυτοτητα του τους επισης αγνωστης ταυτοτητας συνομιλητες του, αλλα γινονται και προφιλ απο ξεκαθαρη κακοηθεια, για να εμφανιστουν στημενα θεματα διαφορων σκοπιμοτητων ... 
εχουμε δει ετσι θεματα μελων που συνομιλουν με τον εαυτο τους, τον συγχαιρουν για το ακεραιο του χαρακτηρα τους και την λαμπερη τους προσωπικοτητα, οπως και για τις εξαιρετικες αποψεις τους που κανεις αλλος δνε αναγωριζει  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  σρτην συνεχεια ο ενας κλωνος κλαιει την μοιρα του για την απογοητευση του και την μοναξια του και ο αλλος κανει ευτυχισμενες διακοπες με αληθινους ανθρωπους διπλα του  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

σαφως πισω απο ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ τις παραπανω κατηγοριες, κρυβεται μοναξια, πονος και απορριψη μεγατονων...
απο ολες ανεξαιρετως...

στα παραπανω, δεν περιλαμβανω μελη που εχουν γνωστοποιησει οτι εχουν διαφορετικο νικ πλεον, εστω κι αν δεν εχει σβηστει το πρωτο.

το θεμα μου εμενα ειναι, αν ο πονος του αλλου δικαιολογει την εξαπατηση των υπολοιπων.
και το λεω αυτο, διοτι μεσω των γνωστων προσωπικων μηνυματων, ολη η παραπανω δραστηριοτητα, εχει επεκταση πολυ μεγαλυτερη και η εξαπατηση παιρνει πλεον αληυθινες διαστασεςι στην ζωη καποιων μελων, χωρις την θεληση τους.
φανταστειτε δλδ μελη που με διαφορα προφιλ, σε προσωπικα μηνυματα κανουν προσσεγγισεις για γνωριμιες ειτε φιλικες ειτε ερωτικες, χρησιμοποιουν τις "γνωσεις" απο συζητησεις που ειχαν με το πραγματικο τους προφιλ, η ενημερωνουν αλλους για πληροφοριες που συλλεγουν με διαφορα προφιλ για διαφορους και γινεται ετσι μια διαπλοκη εξαπατησης, ΜΕ ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ.

ακριβως για τους παραπανω λογους, ενω καταννοω απολυτα τα μελη που κανουν προφιλ απο ασθενεια η αδυναμια και συμπονω, ειλικρινα σας το λεω, πιστευω ομως οτι καποιοι απο αυτους γινονται αντικειμενα χειρισμου απο αλλους , συνειδητους και κακοηθεις, πιστευω οτι το θεμα των πολλαπλων προφιλ πρεπει να ειναι αντικειμενο συνεχους ελεγχου.
υπαρχει κι ενα τεχνικο θεμα επ αυτου, και δεν ξερω πως τοποθετειται σε αυτο η τεχνικη υποστηριξη.
υπαρχει τροπος τα πολλαπλα προφιλ να μην γινει αντιληπτο οτι ειναι απο το ιδιο ατομο και πιστευω οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες και ειδικα σε περιπτωσεις κακοηθειας, αυτο το προσεχουν. οχι παντα ομως.
ειναι πραγματι "ανεξακριβωτα" απο τεχνικης αποψεως οσα πολυπροφιλα κυκλοφορουν αναμεσα στα μελη, η γινεται αυτο με την ανοχη της διαχειρισης??? αυτη ειναι η απορια μου. αν οντως ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ λαμβανουν τα σχετικα μετρα, δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανει κατι και η διαχειριση.
ειμαι βεβαιη ομως οτι καποιοι δεν το προσεχουν. θα ειχε νοημα να γινεται ενδελεχης ελεγχος..

εσεις τι αποψη εχετε?

----------


## Tomhet

Ευτυχώς το φορουμ αυτό βρίθει απο ψυχικές ασθένειες και κουτσομπολιό οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα κακό.
Απο την μία έχουμε τις ροζ ιστορίες και απο την άλλη τα "σταθερα" μέλη του φορουμ που σχολιάζουν τις ιστορίες αυτές.... εγω το βρίσκω πολύ υγιές γιατί όταν ταίζεις κάτι το συντηρείς.
Κόψε τα κουτσομπολιά, τις κατινιές κλπ και θα κοπούν και αυτά που κράζεις. Απο την άλλη όμως τα "σταθερά" μελη του φορουμ ζουν και τα ίδια απο αυτη την συμπεριφορά. Οπότε αν σταματήσουν τα πολλαπλά προφιλ, οι κατινιές, οι ροζ ιστορίες, οι ίντριγκες κλπκλπ δεν θα βρίσκουν και ενδιαφέρον τα "σταθερά" μελη του φορουμ και το φορουμ αυτόματα δεν θα έχει κοκοκοκο να ακούγεται.... οπότε θα εξαφανιστούν τα τρολ... θα εξαφανιστούν και οι κατινιές.... θα ανοίξει μια μεγάλη μαυρη τρύπα θα τα καταπιεί όλα και μετά θα γυρίσει ο καθε ένας στην μίζερη ζωή του.
Το θες αυτό? μάλλον οχι αλλιώς δεν θα συμμετείχες και εσύ στο πανηγύρι αυτό... δεν θα σχολιάζες τα κουτσομπολίστικα thread, δεν θα έδεινες τροφή στα τρολλ δεν θα υπήρχαν πολλαπλά προφίλ για ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κουτσομπολιό δεν θα υπήρχε και εσύ κλπκλπ... αλυσίδα ειναι.
Ταίζεις τα κουτσομπολιά... ταίζεις το ενδιαφέρον για τέτοια θέματα, ταίζεις αυτούς που το κάνουν ... και μετά γκρινιάζεις? 
Λίγο παράλογο το βλέπω...

----------


## nick cave

Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία οι άνθρωποι κυκλοφορούμε φορώντας μάσκες που είναι διαφορετικές, ανάλογα σε ποιούς απευθυνόμαστε. Αλλιώς φερόμαστε στους φίλους, αλλιώς στους γονείς, στο επαγγελματικό μας περιβάλλον κ.λ.π. Μάλιστα, οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν φυσιολογική μιά τέτοια αντιμετώπιση. Κανείς δε σκέφτηκε να κατηγορήσει τον αλλο για εξαπάτηση. 

Το ίδιο θεωρώ οτι συμβαίνει και εδώ. Με τη διαφορά οτι στην πραγματική ζωή τα πολλά προφίλ συνυπάρχουν στο ίδιο άτομο, ενώ στην εικονική το κάθε προφίλ εμφανίζεται ως ξεχωριστό άτομο. Ο λόγος είναι οτι στην πραγματική ζωή αντικρύζεις κατά πρόσωπο το συνομιλητή σου, ενώ στην εικονική όχι. Επι της ουσίας δε βλέπω διαφορά. 

Εξαπάτηση μπορεί να υπάρξει όταν ο αποδέκτης ξεχνά το γεγονός οτι στο φόρουμ αντιπαρατίθενται απόψεις και όχι άτομα. Οταν προσωποποιούμε τη συζήτηση, αρχίζουν οι παρεξηγήσεις και οι εγωισμοί...

----------


## Remedy

> Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία οι άνθρωποι κυκλοφορούμε φορώντας μάσκες που είναι διαφορετικές, ανάλογα σε ποιούς απευθυνόμαστε. Αλλιώς φερόμαστε στους φίλους, αλλιώς στους γονείς, στο επαγγελματικό μας περιβάλλον κ.λ.π. Μάλιστα, οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν φυσιολογική μιά τέτοια αντιμετώπιση. Κανείς δε σκέφτηκε να κατηγορήσει τον αλλο για εξαπάτηση. 
> 
> Το ίδιο θεωρώ οτι συμβαίνει και εδώ. Με τη διαφορά οτι στην πραγματική ζωή τα πολλά προφίλ συνυπάρχουν στο ίδιο άτομο, ενώ στην εικονική το κάθε προφίλ εμφανίζεται ως ξεχωριστό άτομο. Ο λόγος είναι οτι στην πραγματική ζωή αντικρύζεις κατά πρόσωπο το συνομιλητή σου, ενώ στην εικονική όχι. Επι της ουσίας δε βλέπω διαφορά. 
> 
> Εξαπάτηση μπορεί να υπάρξει όταν ο αποδέκτης ξεχνά το γεγονός οτι στο φόρουμ αντιπαρατίθενται απόψεις και όχι άτομα. Οταν προσωποποιούμε τη συζήτηση, αρχίζουν οι παρεξηγήσεις και οι εγωισμοί...


θα διαφωνησω σε πολλα σημεια μαζι σου νικ...
οι "μασκες" που οπως λες παρουσιαζουμε στο πραγματικο περιβαλλον μας , που ειναι ΣΑΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ οτι αφορουν το ενα και συγκεκριμενο ατομο που εχουν μπροστα τους... δεν προκειται για πλαστοπροσωπεια λοιπον, ουτε για πολλαπλους εαυτους. εναποκειται στους απεναντι να κρινουν αν ειμαστε ειλικρινεις. αν ομως πηγαιναμε για πλαστικες επεμβασεις και εμφανιζομασταν στους δικους μας, μια σαν ο ταβερναρης απεναντι, μια σαν το μοντελο, μια σαν αεροσυνοδοι, τοτε θα ειχε ςμια πραγματικη αντιστοιχια...

αν εχεις διαθεση να παιξουμε με τις λεξεις, δεν το θεωρω σκοπιμο...

εξαπατηση μπορει να υπαρξει, επειδη θα υπαρξει μια κακοβουλη προθεση.
δεν ξερουμε ποιοι απο αυτους που εξαπατουν εχουν κακοβουλες προθεσεις και ποιοι οχι και μιας και κανουν κατι παρατυπο, καλο θα ηταν να διακοπτεπται απο την διαχειριση για να προστατευονται οι υπολοιποι...

επισης θα διαφωνησω οτι απεναντι μας εχουμε αποψη. απεναντι μας εχουμε ενα αγνωστο ατομο με μασκα που εκφραζει μια αποψη.... ειναι ατομο ομως, οχι αποψη... 
αν δεν του αρκει η μασκα και ξεκιναει ενα παιχνιδι σκιων, το παιχνιδι ειναι εναντιον ολων των αλλων, οχι υπερ του εαυτου του..
σε εναν χωρο σαν αυτον ΕΙΔΙΚΑ, δεν ειναι δυνατον να υποστηριζουμε οτι υπαρχουν αποψεις και οχι ατομα, καθως ενας χωρος στηριξης, βασιζεταισ την δημιουργια συναισθηματος.... παραλογο/ κι ομως περι αυτου προκειται..
οταν λοιπον καποιοι χαλανε την οποια ελαχιστη εμπιστοσυνη υπαρχει για την ειλικρινεια εδω μεσα για να παιξουν τα κακοβουλα η οχι παιχνιδια τους, χαλανε την στηριξη που θα μπορουσαν να λαβουν οι ειλικρινεις..

----------


## betelgeuse

Οπως επισημανες Ρεμ , πολλαπλα προφιλ γινονται για πολλους λογους. Προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλουν μελη που αφηνουν το παλιο τους προφιλ και επιστρεφουν με νεο ή τα μελη που θελουν να μιλησουν για κατι που τους απασχολει , αλλα ντρεπονται να το κανουν με το γνωστο πρφιλ τους ( αυτο ειναι και λογικο αφου μια μεγαλη πλειοψηφια μελων γνωριζονται και εκτος φορουμ)...
Με ενοχλει ομως οταν καποια ατομα δημιουργουν νεους λογαριασμους με σκοπο να βλαψουν αλλα μελη ή για να υποστηριξουν τις χυδαιες αποψεις τους και να προκαλεσουν αναστατωση στο φορουμ (βλεπε trolling ). Το γεγονος δε , οτι καποια απο αυτα τα ατομα μπορει να εχουν καποια ψυχικη παθηση δεν νομιζω οτι δικαιολογει μια τετοια συμπεριφορα , ετσι και αλλιως τα ατομα με ψυχικες παθησεις συνηθως στον εαυτο τους κανουν ζημια , οχι στους αλλους. Εγω καταληγω στο συμπερασμα πως προκειται απλα για κωλοχαρακτηρες και δεν τους λυπαμαι καθολου .


Η δημιουργια πολλαπλων λογαριασμων απο τεχνικη αποψη ειναι πανευκολη. Το συστημα αντιλαμβανεται ενα προφιλ σαν διπλο μονο αν χρησιμοποιηθει η ιδια ip , και Ip μπορει να αλλαξει ο καθενας πανευκολα χωρις να ειναι χακερ ... αρα η διαχειριση δεν μπορει να αντιληφθει αν καποιος εχει διπλο λογαριασμο ή οχι , ουτε μπορει να βασιζεται στον ενστικτο των υπολοιπων μελων για να βγαλει τετοιο συμπερασμα .. Ομως θα μπορουσαν να ληφθουν καποια μετρα για περισσοτερη ασφαλεια , οπως για παραδειγμα απαγορευση των π.μ σε νεα προφιλ για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα απο την εγγραφη τους ή οριο ποστς για να γινουν μελη με πληρη δικαιωματα καθως και ενα pin με προτροπη " Μην δινετε προσωπικα στοιχεια επικοινωνιας " , και η διαγραφη μελων που ζηταν με επιμονη επικοινωνια εκτος φορουμ . Αν υπηρχαν περισσοτεροι ενεργοι διαχειριστες θα βοηθουσε επισης.

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με τις προτασεις σου μπετ και με την ευκαιρια να επισημανω οτι υπαρχουν μελη πολλων ετων που εχουν δραστηριοτητα μονο μεσω πμ.... 

στα περι ιπ θα συμφωνησω επισης, αλλα πιστευω οτι τα πολλα προφιλ ειναι τοσο πολλα, που καποια απο αυτα δεν λαμβανουν καν αυτη τη μεριμνα. αυτο ρωταω. γινεται καποιος ελεγχος η μονο μετα απο καταγγελια το κοιτανε?

----------


## betelgeuse

Αν υπαρχει ιδια Ip αναγνωριζεται αυτοματα , και αν δεν κανω λαθος ενας απο τους δυο ή και οι δυο λογαριασμοι απενεργοποιουνται , τουλαχιστον σε vbullentin , αρκει βεβαια το εκαστοτε φορουμ να εχει εγκαταστησει το προγραμμα που αποτρεπει την δημιουργια πολλαπλων λογαριασμων.


Τα μελη που επικοινωνουν μονο με π.μ , χμ ναι υπαρχουν και αυτα .. Για αυτο και προτεινα πιο πανω να υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος στο απο ποτε θα μπορει καποιος να στελνει π.μ.

----------


## Remedy

> Αν υπαρχει ιδια Ip αναγνωριζεται αυτοματα , και αν δεν κανω λαθος ενας απο τους δυο ή και οι δυο λογαριασμοι απενεργοποιουνται , τουλαχιστον σε vbullentin , αρκει βεβαια το εκαστοτε φορουμ να εχει εγκαταστησει το προγραμμα που αποτρεπει την δημιουργια πολλαπλων λογαριασμων.
> 
> 
> Τα μελη που επικοινωνουν μονο με π.μ , χμ ναι υπαρχουν και αυτα .. Για αυτο και προτεινα πιο πανω να υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος στο απο ποτε θα μπορει καποιος να στελνει π.μ.


ναι, αλλα ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το προγραμμα η ου?
περαν τουτου, το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που μπαινουν με διαφορετικες ιπ. π.χ. το πρωι απο το γραφειο, με αλλο νικ, απο το διπλανο γραφειο με δευτερο νικ και το απογευμα και ολο το βραδυ μεχρι το ξημερωμα με το κανονικο νικ... 

τα π.μ μεταξυ μελων, πιστευω οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι ανοιχτα μονο σε ενεργα μελη με καποιο αριθμο μηνυματων και ανω και δεν θα ειχα καμια αντιρρηση να καταργηθουν πληρως και να ειναι εφικτα μονο προς την διαχειριση.

----------


## nick cave

> θα διαφωνησω σε πολλα σημεια μαζι σου νικ...
> οι "μασκες" που οπως λες παρουσιαζουμε στο πραγματικο περιβαλλον μας , που ειναι ΣΑΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ οτι αφορουν το ενα και συγκεκριμενο ατομο που εχουν μπροστα τους... δεν προκειται για πλαστοπροσωπεια λοιπον, ουτε για πολλαπλους εαυτους. εναποκειται στους απεναντι να κρινουν αν ειμαστε ειλικρινεις. αν ομως πηγαιναμε για πλαστικες επεμβασεις και εμφανιζομασταν στους δικους μας, μια σαν ο ταβερναρης απεναντι, μια σαν το μοντελο, μια σαν αεροσυνοδοι, τοτε θα ειχε ςμια πραγματικη αντιστοιχια...
> 
> αν εχεις διαθεση να παιξουμε με τις λεξεις, δεν το θεωρω σκοπιμο...
> 
> εξαπατηση μπορει να υπαρξει, επειδη θα υπαρξει μια κακοβουλη προθεση.
> δεν ξερουμε ποιοι απο αυτους που εξαπατουν εχουν κακοβουλες προθεσεις και ποιοι οχι και μιας και κανουν κατι παρατυπο, καλο θα ηταν να διακοπτεπται απο την διαχειριση για να προστατευονται οι υπολοιποι...
> 
> επισης θα διαφωνησω οτι απεναντι μας εχουμε αποψη. απεναντι μας εχουμε ενα αγνωστο ατομο με μασκα που εκφραζει μια αποψη.... ειναι ατομο ομως, οχι αποψη... 
> ...


Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι μόνο ένα σύνολο από απόψεις σε κάποιο φόρουμ. Θεωρώ επιπόλαιο να κρίνουμε έναν άνθρωπο μόνο από αυτά που γράφει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο χώρο. Μπορεί π.χ. κάποιο άτομο να εμφανίζει εδώ ένα επιθετικό άλτερ έγκο, ενώ στην πραγματική ζωή του να είναι φοβισμένο. Επιπλέον, εδώ χάνουμε τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες που μας δίνει για κάποιον η γλώσσα του σώματος.

Αν για σένα η εξαπάτηση συνδέεται μόνο με τη μορφή, τότε ίσως παραβλέπεις το γεγονός οτι εξαπατάται όποιος θέλει να εξαπατηθεί, όποιος ηθελημένα αγνοεί τους περιορισμούς του μέσου και φτιάχνει για τους άλλους εικόνες που απέχουν από την πραγματικότητα. Σαφώς στην πραγματική ζωή εναπόκειται στους απέναντι να κρίνουν αν είμαστε ειλικρινείς. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και εδώ, σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Δε διαφωνώ εν τέλει με την άποψη οτι τα πολλαπλά προφίλ δείχνουν άτομο ανασφαλές ή διαταραγμένο. Ο χαρακτηρισμός όμως μιάς τέτοιας ενέργειας ως εξαπάτηση μου φαίνεται υπερβολικός.

----------


## Remedy

νικ....
αν δεν το καταλαβες, δεν συζηταω για την εξαπατηση γενικα σε ολα τα μηκη και τα πλατη....
η εξαπατηση εχει πομπο και δεκτη.
συζηταω για την κακοηθεια , για την προαιρεση δλδ καποιου να εξαπατησει μεσω μαλιστα της "πλαστοπροσωπειας" που ρητα και σωστα απαγορευεται απο τους ορους..
φυσικα θα μπορουσε καποιος να ειναι απολυτα νομιμος και να εξαπατει τους αλλους!!!! οπως και καποιοι να "θελουν" να εξαπατηθουν.
δεν συζηταω αυτο!

και ουτε με αφορα ο χαρακτηρισμος των μελων που το κανουν. 
οι λογοι και ο περιορισμος της δρασης τους με αφορα!

----------


## nick cave

> νικ....
> αν δεν το καταλαβες, δεν συζηταω για την εξαπατηση γενικα σε ολα τα μηκη και τα πλατη....
> η εξαπατηση εχει πομπο και δεκτη.
> συζηταω για την κακοηθεια , για την προαιρεση δλδ καποιου να εξαπατησει μεσω μαλιστα της "πλαστοπροσωπειας" που ρητα και σωστα απαγορευεται απο τους ορους..
> φυσικα θα μπορουσε καποιος να ειναι απολυτα νομιμος και να εξαπατει τους αλλους!!!! οπως και καποιοι να "θελουν" να εξαπατηθουν.
> δεν συζηταω αυτο!
> 
> και ουτε με αφορα ο χαρακτηρισμος των μελων που το κανουν. 
> ο περιορισμος της δρασης τους με αφορα!



Ώραία Ρεμέδιος (δανείζομαι από τον Μαρκές), κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι. Απλά προσπάθησα να παρουσιάσω τη "μεγάλη εικόνα" για να δείξω πως μερικές φορές επικεντρωνόμαστε σε κάποιο γεγονός, ενώ παραβλέπουμε άλλα, εξ ίσου αν όχι πιό σημαντικά. Αν το δούμε λίγο "αλλιώς", τότε του αποδίδουμε τις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις. Κοντολογίς, θεωρώ την ύπαρξη πολλαπλών προφίλ από χαριτωμένη έως ενοχλητική, αλλά πταίσμα σε σχέση με τις απάτες και τις κακοήθειες που συμβαίνουν εκεί έξω, από άτομα "υπεράνω υποψίας"...

----------


## Remedy

> Ώραία Ρεμέδιος (δανείζομαι από τον Μαρκές), κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι. Απλά προσπάθησα να παρουσιάσω τη "μεγάλη εικόνα" για να δείξω πως μερικές φορές επικεντρωνόμαστε σε κάποιο γεγονός, ενώ παραβλέπουμε άλλα, εξ ίσου αν όχι πιό σημαντικά. Αν το δούμε λίγο "αλλιώς", τότε του αποδίδουμε τις πραγματικές του διαστάσεις. Κοντολογίς, θεωρώ την ύπαρξη πολλαπλών προφίλ από χαριτωμένη έως ενοχλητική, αλλά πταίσμα σε σχέση με τις απάτες και τις κακοήθειες που συμβαίνουν εκεί έξω, από άτομα "υπεράνω υποψίας"...


"εκει εξω"???? μα σαφως! σαφεστατα!!! δεν μιλαω καθολου για "εκει εξω"!
μιλαω μονο για "εδω μεσα" και ειδικοτερα για "εδω μεσα με προθεση να συνεχιστει και εκει εξω" για τιποτε ελλο...

χαριτωμενη μορφη τετοιας κινησης, σπανια εχω δει. εχω δει πολλες φορες ακακη μορφη, η αδυναμιας οπως απο την αρχη ειπα.
ακομα ομως κι αυτη η χαριτωμενη ομως ή αδυναμη οπως λεω εγω, μπορει να παρει διαστασεις κακοηθειας αν επεκταθει σε προσωπικα μηνυματα. τους λογους τους ανεφερα στην αρχη.
οποτε η πρεπει να σταματησουν τα προσωπικα μηνυματα η τα πολλαπλα προφιλ. και τα δυο μαζι ειναι επικινδυνα..

----------


## nick cave

> χαριτωμενη μορφη τετοιας κινησης, σπανια εχω δει. εχω δει πολλες φορες ακακη μορφη, η αδυναμιας οπως απο την αρχη ειπα.
> ακομα ομως κι αυτη η χαριτωμενη ομως ή αδυναμη οπως λεω εγω, μπορει να παρει διαστασεις κακοηθειας αν επεκταθει σε προσωπικα μηνυματα. τους λογους τους ανεφερα στην αρχη.
> οποτε η πρεπει να σταματησουν τα προσωπικα μηνυματα η τα πολλαπλα προφιλ. και τα δυο μαζι ειναι επικινδυνα..


...ή πρέπει να είμαστε εμείς πιό υποψιασμένοι. Διαφωνώ με παρεμβάσεις τύπου "πονάει κεφάλι, κάψει κεφάλι". Στο όνομα της προστασίας των αδυνάτων έχουν επιβληθεί πολλοί περιορισμοί και απαγορεύσεις...

----------


## λιλιουμ

δε βαριεσαι βρε ρεμ, μπορει καποιος να εχει αναγκη να συζητανε οι πολλαπλες του προσωπικοτητες και να συμφωνουν μεταξυ τους. Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για τους περισσοτερους απο εμας αυτο, να τα βρισκουμε με τον εαυτο μας?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remedy

> ...ή πρέπει να είμαστε εμείς πιό υποψιασμένοι. Διαφωνώ με παρεμβάσεις τύπου "πονάει κεφάλι, κάψει κεφάλι". Στο όνομα της προστασίας των αδυνάτων έχουν επιβληθεί πολλοί περιορισμοί και απαγορεύσεις...


στο να ειμαστε πιο υποψιασμενοι συμφωνω.
το κακο ειναι οτι τα πρωτα θυματα διαφορων κακοηθων, ειναι νεα μελη, που δεν υποψιαζονται πως κινουνται καποιοι εδω μεσα, ουτε ποιοι ειναι και γιατι τους πλησιαζουν. εχω αναφερει και το παρελθον για μελη που τους πλησιασαν μεσω πμ για ιδιαιτερες συζητησεις και συναντησεις, καθως και για επαγγελματικη βοηθεια που δεν ζητηθηκε..
οποτε θεωρω καλο να γινονται συζητησεις για τα κακως κειμενα που προκυπτουν απο τετοιες "παραβιασεις" ωστε να εχουν τον νου τους.

και βεβαια, περα απο γενικολογιες, θεωρω πολυ σωστο καποιοι να αποκλειονται απο την συμμετοχη τους εδω, χωρις να τους κοβουν το κεφαλι (σιγα τα αιματα νικ)

----------


## NikosD.

Καλησπέρα ΡΕΜ,

1682 προφίλ έχουν μπλοκαριστεί τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, από το σύστημα ελέγχου, ως διπλο/πολυπρόφιλα. 
Το νούμερο είναι τρομακτικό και δυστυχώς/προφανώς, το πραγματικό νούμερο είναι πιο υψηλό.




> ομως θα μπορουσαν να ληφθουν καποια μετρα για περισσοτερη ασφαλεια , οπως για παραδειγμα απαγορευση των π.μ σε νεα προφιλ για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα απο την εγγραφη τους ή οριο ποστς για να γινουν μελη με πληρη δικαιωματα καθως και ενα pin με προτροπη " Μην δινετε προσωπικα στοιχεια επικοινωνιας " , και η διαγραφη μελων που ζηταν με επιμονη επικοινωνια εκτος φορουμ . Αν υπηρχαν περισσοτεροι ενεργοι διαχειριστες θα βοηθουσε επισης.


betelgeuse, έχουμε λάβει κάποια τέτοια μέτρα, όμως δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποια είναι αυτά.
Με την ευκαιρία των προτάσεων σου, θα φροντίσω να κάνουμε έναν νέο έλεγχο και ενδεχομένως να ανεβάσουμε κι άλλο το επίπεδο ασφάλειας. Προωθώ τη συνομιλία στον τεχνικό μας για να το δει άμεσα.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα ΡΕΜ,
> 
> 1682 προφίλ έχουν μπλοκαριστεί τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, από το σύστημα ελέγχου, ως διπλο/πολυπρόφιλα. 
> Το νούμερο είναι τρομακτικό και δυστυχώς/προφανώς, το πραγματικό νούμερο είναι πιο υψηλό.
> 
> 
> betelgeuse, έχουμε λάβει κάποια τέτοια μέτρα, όμως δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποια είναι αυτά.
> Με την ευκαιρία των προτάσεων σου, θα φροντίσω να κάνουμε έναν νέο έλεγχο και ενδεχομένως να ανεβάσουμε κι άλλο το επίπεδο ασφάλειας. Προωθώ τη συνομιλία στον τεχνικό μας για να το δει άμεσα.


Καλησπέρα Νίκο και χρόνια πολλά  :Smile: 
ευχαριστώ για την αμεση και διαφωτιστική απάντηση.
αναμενόμενο οταν τοσα πολλα προφιλ γινονται αντιληπτα δια γυμνου οφθαλμου, να ειναι τεραστιο το νουμερο τελικα κι αυτο μονο για οσα προφιλ δεν λαμβανουν τεχνικα μεσα αποκρυψης... φαντασου μαζι με οσα κρυβονται καλα, δηλαδη...

περα απο τα μετρα που λαμβανονται και τα επιπλεον που ισως ληφθουν (καλα θα ηταν να προσανατολιστουν και στην λειτουργια των πμ), αναρωτιεμαι μηπως ειναι σκοπιμο, τα αποδεδειγμενα πολλαπλα προφιλ που εντοπιζονται,να ανακοινωνονται και στα μελη για να ξερουν με ποιους συνομιλουν ειτε δημοσιως ειτε πριβε, που ειναι και το πιο επικινδυνο...

----------


## Gothly

αυτό που ανεφερθηκε οτι καπιοι φτιαχνουν αλλο προφίλ ετσι ώστε να το εκμεταλευτούν εις βαρος άλλων, ναι συμφωνώ κι εγώ πως δε μου αρέσει. Το θεωρώ αρχικά τραγικό, και μετά λυπητερό. 
Το να φτιάξεις 2ο προφίλ επειδή ντρέπεσαι για ότι έγραψες στο παρελθόν ναι το καταλαβαίνω, το κατανοώ σαν συναίσθημα (βεβαια απαγορευεται στο φορουμ). Αλλά το 'τρόλ' ή το παράδειγμα εκμετάλευσης είναι κακό και κανει τα αλλα μέλη γενικά πιο επιφυλακτικά. 
Προσωπικά σε αρκετά νεα μελη εχω σκεφτεί "αυτός τωρα τρολ ειναι?" (για να μη πω σκετη κατάφαση).

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Ούτε καν τα Αδυναμία ή Κακοήθεια περιλαμβάνουν όλους τους λόγους για τους οποίους κάποιος μπορεί να θέλει ένα άλλο προφίλ στο φόρουμ. Μπορεί απλά να άλλαξαν 
κάποιοι παράγοντες απέναντι στο πώς βλέπει το φόρουμ, πώς βλέπει τις σχέσεις μέσα σε αυτό, κτλ, και να θέλει να είναι σύμφωνος με τα νέα δεδομένα. Ούτε κακοήθεια είναι αυτό,
ούτε αδυναμία.

----------


## Remedy

> Ούτε καν τα Αδυναμία ή Κακοήθεια περιλαμβάνουν όλους τους λόγους για τους οποίους κάποιος μπορεί να θέλει ένα άλλο προφίλ στο φόρουμ. Μπορεί απλά να άλλαξαν 
> κάποιοι παράγοντες απέναντι στο πώς βλέπει το φόρουμ, πώς βλέπει τις σχέσεις μέσα σε αυτό, κτλ, και να θέλει να είναι σύμφωνος με τα νέα δεδομένα. Ούτε κακοήθεια είναι αυτό,
> ούτε αδυναμία.


το "αδυναμια η κακοηθεια" ειναι ο τιτλος μονο. 
απο κατω υπαρχει αναλυση που αναφερει αναμεσα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις και αυτην οπου καποιο ατομο απεχωρησε δηλωνοντας οτι δεν θα συμμετεχει στο εξης στο φορουμ και επανερχεται με αλλα νικ για να μην ανακαλεσει (την αποχωρηση).
δεν καταλαβα την δικη σου αναλυση.
η νεα οπτικη του ατομου γιατι παρεμποδιζεται απο το γνωστο του προφιλ και πρεπει να μπει με "αγνωστο"?
μπορει να αλλαξει την σταση του αν αλλαξε αποψη για το φορουμ. γιατι να αλλαξει το προφιλ του αν οχι για να κανει οτι ειναι καποιος αλλος?

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Γιατί πολύ απλά έτσι θέλει.

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί πολύ απλά έτσι θέλει.


α, καλα....

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Tomhet;465567]Ευτυχώς το φορουμ αυτό βρίθει απο ψυχικές ασθένειες και κουτσομπολιό οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα κακό.
Απο την μία έχουμε τις ροζ ιστορίες και απο την άλλη τα "σταθερα" μέλη του φορουμ που σχολιάζουν τις ιστορίες αυτές.... εγω το βρίσκω πολύ υγιές γιατί όταν ταίζεις κάτι το συντηρείς.
Κόψε τα κουτσομπολιά, τις κατινιές κλπ και θα κοπούν και αυτά που κράζεις. Απο την άλλη όμως τα "σταθερά" μελη του φορουμ ζουν και τα ίδια απο αυτη την συμπεριφορά. Οπότε αν σταματήσουν τα πολλαπλά προφιλ, οι κατινιές, οι ροζ ιστορίες, οι ίντριγκες κλπκλπ δεν θα βρίσκουν και ενδιαφέρον τα "σταθερά" μελη του φορουμ και το φορουμ αυτόματα δεν θα έχει κοκοκοκο να ακούγεται.... οπότε θα εξαφανιστούν τα τρολ... θα εξαφανιστούν και οι κατινιές.... θα ανοίξει μια μεγάλη μαυρη τρύπα θα τα καταπιεί όλα και μετά θα γυρίσει ο καθε ένας στην μίζερη ζωή του.
Το θες αυτό? μάλλον οχι αλλιώς δεν θα συμμετείχες και εσύ στο πανηγύρι αυτό... δεν θα σχολιάζες τα κουτσομπολίστικα thread, δεν θα έδεινες τροφή στα τρολλ δεν θα υπήρχαν πολλαπλά προφίλ για ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κουτσομπολιό δεν θα υπήρχε και εσύ κλπκλπ... αλυσίδα ειναι.
Ταίζεις τα κουτσομπολιά... ταίζεις το ενδιαφέρον για τέτοια θέματα, ταίζεις αυτούς που το κάνουν ... και μετά γκρινιάζεις? 
Λίγο παράλογο το βλέπω...[/QUOT




Θα συμφωνησω απολυτεα με τον Tomhet , προσθετοντας οτι αν υπαρχουν ατομα που φτιαχνουν πολλαπλα προφιλ , ειτε για να επιχειρηματολογουν , ειτε να συγχαιρουν , τον ( η με ) εαυτο τους , ειτε να ειρωνευονται τους αλλους , η ξερω γω τι αλλο διεστραμμενο , αυτα τα ατομα δεν πρεπει να τα ξεσυνεριζομαστε , αλλα να τα λυπομαστε , διοτι ειναι πιο αρρωστα απο τα πραγματικα μη υγιη μελη .

Πρεπει να ενημερωσω τους συμφορουμιτες οτι χρησιμοποιω επισης τα nicknames , μαυρος πητ , κασπερ , δρακουλινι , οπαλακια , πιτερ παν , pizza fan k κουλουβαχατα . Για να ξερετε .

----------


## Diana1982

> Θα συμφωνησω απολυτεα με τον Tomhet , προσθετοντας οτι αν υπαρχουν ατομα που φτιαχνουν πολλαπλα προφιλ , ειτε για να επιχειρηματολογουν , ειτε να συγχαιρουν , τον εαυτο τους , ειτε να ειρωνευονται τους αλλους , η ξερω γω τι αλλο διεστραμμενο , αυτα τα ατομα δεν πρεπει να τα ξεσυνεριζομαστε , αλλα να τα λυπομαστε , διοτι ειναι πιο αρρωστα απο τα πραγματικα μη υγιη μελη .


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!!!!!! 
άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.

----------


## Macgyver

----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Remedy

τωρα... δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι το καταλληλο θρεντ.
προσπαθησα να γραψω στο θρεντ των αποκλεισμων μελων,αλλα ειναι κλειδωμενο στα μελη. ειναι μονο για ανακοινωσεις της διαχειρισης.
ειδα οτι εχει μπαναριστει το μελος κοπελα93. δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ιδιαιτερες παρατηρησεις.
ηταν κι αυτο πολυπροφιλο?

----------


## Macgyver

> εσεις τι αποψη εχετε?



Η αποψη μου , ειναι οτι ειναι χαζο και ελλειψη υπευθυνοτητας , το να δημιουργεις δευτερο προφιλ , επειδη εγραψες ωρισμενα πραματα για τα οποια εχεις μετανιωσει . Να εχεις το θΑρρος της γνωμης σου . Παροτι εχω κατηγορηθει πολλες φορες , για διπλο προφιλ , ΠΡΟΚΑΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΚΡΙΒΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΩΝ . Σιγα μην ασχολουμαι με το να φτιαξω 2ο προφιλ , αλλαξα το username μου , τον 8/13 , επειδη απλως δεν μου αρεσε . Αμα πια .

----------


## deleted-member30-03

η μονη αδυναμια που βλεπω εγω ειναι απ'τη πλευρα της διαχειρισης. σε κανενα αλλο φορουμ δεν μου εχουν συμβει οι καταστασεις που αντιμετωπισα εδω. μαλλον φταιει που ειναι λιγα τα ατομα και για να τα προλαβουν ολα λειτουργουν με την απειλη της τιμωριας, ευκολες προειδοποιησεις και μπαν. και γι'αυτο ισως τα μελη νιωθουν πως αδικουνται και καταφευγουν σε διπλους λογαριασμους.

----------


## Diana1982

> η μονη αδυναμια που βλεπω εγω ειναι απ'τη πλευρα της διαχειρισης. σε κανενα αλλο φορουμ δεν μου εχουν συμβει οι καταστασεις που αντιμετωπισα εδω. μαλλον φταιει που ειναι λιγα τα ατομα και για να τα προλαβουν ολα λειτουργουν με την απειλη της τιμωριας, ευκολες προειδοποιησεις και μπαν. και γι'αυτο ισως τα μελη νιωθουν πως αδικουνται και καταφευγουν σε διπλους λογαριασμους.


Προφανώς γι'αυτό γίνεται,αλλά εγώ δε νομίζω ότι φταίει η διαχείριση που στέλνει ειδοποιήσεις και κλείνουν προφίλ,αλλά οι συμμετέχοντες που άλλοτε από άγνοια και άλλοτε από κακοήθεια συμπεριφέρονται με όποιο τρόπο θέλουν που προφανώς δεν είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος.!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

και τι γινεται αν καποιος εχει ακριβως αυτο το προβλημα και συμπεριφερεται ετσι ? μπορει να ειναι νευρικος ή να ζει σε ασχημο καταπιεστικο περιβαλλον και γι'αυτο να αρπαζεται ευκολα.

η διαχειριση φταιει επειδη λειτουργει επιδερμικα. μπαινει μια φορα τη βδομαδα πχ, βλεπει ποιος εριξε το βρισιδι ή για ποιον εγινε το ρεπορτ, κι απλα τον τιμωρει. δε καταλαβαινει γιατι επεσε το βρισιδι, γιατι ο ταδε χρηστης μπορει να νευριασε, να βγηκε εκτος εαυτου. 

τα λεω γιατι προσφατα που χαλουσαν τα θεματα αλλοι χρηστες, νευριασα κι αρχισα κι εγω να βριζω χωρις λογο και φυσικα ξανατιμωρηθηκα γι'αυτο. αν εκανε καλα τη δουλεια της δε θα συνεβενε.

----------


## Diana1982

ΚΕΝΟ καλώς ή κακώς αφού συνομιλάμε θα υπάρχουν και εντάσεις...το φόρουμ όμως είναι χώρος ανταλλαγής απόψεων και όχι καφενείο της γειτονιάς....δεν ξέρω τί κάνει η διαχείριση αλλά νομίζω ότι κάνει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά της και μάλιστα είναι και άξια συγχαρητηρίων που έχει την αντοχή να διαβάζει όλα αυτά τα κατεβατά.

Από κει και πέρα,κατανοητό είναι κάποιος να είναι πιεσμένος και να έχει εκρήξεις,άλλος να έχει κατάθλιψη και να μην έχει μεγάλη διαύγεια.....τα καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά....
Αλλά η διαχείριση κρίνει με αντικειμενικότητα τα γραμμένα και όχι με βάση την ψυχολογική φάση του καθένα ή τον χαρακτήρα του.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Γιατί πολύ απλά έτσι θέλει.




Είπα ν' ανασύρω κι εγώ ένα ακόμα 'ενδιαφέρον' θρεντ για τα πολυπρόφιλα μια κι είναι πάντα επίκαιρο
αφού σκόπιμα θα 'ταΐζονται' για να παραμένουν 'διαχρονική αξία'...

χαχα!
Αχ βρε αγαπητή RainAndWind/1-555-Confide, μια χαρά της τα έλεγες κι εσύ σαν πολυπρόφιλο που ήσουν...


Άντε μπορεί και να γελάτε με τον Τομχετ τον μπαγάσα, για τις φωτιές που άναψε ο άτιμος.
Ρε Tomhet γελάς εεε που καίνε φλάντζες για χάρη σου 'δώ μέσα!...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remedy

> .....
> πολλαπλα προφιλ γινονται και απο ατομα που βρισκονται σε αδυναμια να εκφραστουν με το αρχικο τους προφιλ, ειτε γιατι νοιωθουν οτι εκτεθηκαν ηδη μιλωντας εδω μεσα, η κανοντας και γνωριμιες με ατομα απο εδω μεσα και θελουν μια νεα αρχη, ειτε γιατι επισημως αποχωρησαν και θελουν να συνεχισουν χωρις να παρουν τον λογο τους πισω, ειτε γιατι ...κατι μεσα τους τους ωθει να παρουσιαζουν διαφορους εαυτους στους υπολοιπους αγνωστους τους...
> γινονται ομως και απο κακοηθεια, που μπορει να εχει πισω της ψυχοπαθολογικο υποβαθρο, μπορει ομως και οχι.
> *γινονται ετσι προφιλ γιατι το ατομο νομιζει οτι ειναι κατορθωμα το να "εξαπατησει" για την ετσι κι αλλιως αγνωστη ταυτοτητα του τους επισης αγνωστης ταυτοτητας συνομιλητες του, αλλα γινονται και προφιλ απο ξεκαθαρη κακοηθεια, για να εμφανιστουν στημενα θεματα διαφορων σκοπιμοτητων ... 
> εχουμε δει ετσι θεματα μελων που συνομιλουν με τον εαυτο τους, τον συγχαιρουν για το ακεραιο του χαρακτηρα τους και την λαμπερη τους προσωπικοτητα, οπως και για τις εξαιρετικες αποψεις τους που κανεις αλλος δνε αναγωριζει   στην συνεχεια ο ενας κλωνος κλαιει την μοιρα του για την απογοητευση του και την μοναξια του και ο αλλος κανει ευτυχισμενες διακοπες με αληθινους ανθρωπους διπλα του* 
> 
> σαφως πισω απο ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑ ΟΛΕΣ τις παραπανω κατηγοριες, κρυβεται μοναξια, πονος και απορριψη μεγατονων...
> απο ολες ανεξαιρετως...
> ...





> στο να ειμαστε πιο υποψιασμενοι συμφωνω.
> *το κακο ειναι οτι τα πρωτα θυματα διαφορων κακοηθων, ειναι νεα μελη, που δεν υποψιαζονται πως κινουνται καποιοι εδω μεσα, ουτε ποιοι ειναι και γιατι τους πλησιαζουν. εχω αναφερει και το παρελθον για μελη που τους πλησιασαν μεσω πμ για ιδιαιτερες συζητησεις και συναντησεις, καθως και για επαγγελματικη βοηθεια που δεν ζητηθηκε..*
> οποτε θεωρω καλο να γινονται συζητησεις για τα κακως κειμενα που προκυπτουν απο τετοιες "παραβιασεις" ωστε να εχουν τον νου τους.
> 
> και βεβαια, περα απο γενικολογιες, θεωρω πολυ σωστο καποιοι να αποκλειονται απο την συμμετοχη τους εδω, χωρις να τους κοβουν το κεφαλι (σιγα τα αιματα νικ)


καταλαβαινω την εμπρηστικη σου προθεση μαρκελα (δεν χρειαζεται και μεγαλη εξυπναδα, η μοναδικη σου δραστηριοτητα στο φορουμ εδω και χρονια ειναι να προσπαθεις να προκαλεσεις η να παρατεινεις καυγαδες. απολυτως καμια αλλη συμμετοχη ).

ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΣΥΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΣΤ !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΑ!! 

επαναλαμβανω κι εγω τα χαιλαιτς της ολης αναλυσης, για να θυμουνται οι παλαιοτεροι και να μαθαινουν οι νεωτεροι

καλο σ/κ να χουμε  :Wink:

----------


## ironman

ανασφαλεια καποιοι κανουν προφιλ για να επιβεβαιωνουν τους εαυτους τους και μαλιστα ανοιγουν και διαλογο με τον εαυτο τους καποιες φορες και κακοηθεια φυσικα

----------


## kaity

Το να δημιουργησεις αλλα προφιλ με σκοπο αυτοπροβολης επιβεβαιωσης "τρολαρισματος","εξαπατησης " κλπ για μενα ειναι αρρωστο ..ΑΛΛΑ..δεν φαινεται ποιος το κανει?ενας νοημων ανθρωπος κρινει εδω μεσα ποια ατομα ειναι αξιολογα και ποια οχι.ακομα κι αυτος που εχει ενα προφιλ μπορει να πει βλακειες και ασυναρτησιες..βεβαια ισως υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν αναγκη βοηθειας και ισως επηρεαζεται η κριση τους..οκ.αλλα σε ανα site δεν ξερεις με ποιον μιλας.αρα ειναι αναποφεκτο.
πρεπει να υπαρχουν κανονισμοι στο site-και υπαρχουν- αλλα δε βλεπω τον λογο να γινεται τοσο θεμα σε κατι που ειναι στην ουσια απροσωπο.
καλο ειναι να γινει μια αναφορα στο θεμα για να ξερουν τα καινουργια μελη και οποιος αντιλαμβανεται κακοηθεια μπορει να το λεει.απο κει και περα τι αλλο?

----------


## ironman

τα πολλαπλα προφιλ ευκολα εντοπιζονται εναν ελεγχο στην ip απο τους αντμιν και μπαι μπαι

----------


## kaity

αντμιν τι ειναι?

----------


## Γάτος

ο υπεύθυνος του φόρουμ.  :Smile:

----------


## kaity

τοτε ολα οκ?

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...απολυτως καμια αλλη συμμετοχη ).
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΣΥΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΣΤ !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΑ!! 
> 
> ...και να μαθαινουν οι νεωτεροι...


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Μετά, από που κι ως που αποφαίνεσαι εσύ και κρίνεις για το τι κάνουμε ή δεν κάνουμε εδώ μέσα;
Προφανώς και σου διαφεύγει, ότι η συμμετοχή έχει κι άλλες μορφές επικοινωνίας με τα μέλη...
Ή μήπως θα πρέπει, να σου πάρουμε και την άδεια για το πως θα πρέπει να συμμετέχουμε;...
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

Αλήθεια, θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ, αν ξαναδιαβάσεις με προσοχή όμως όσα σου είχαν ποστάρει μέλη όπως ο Tomhet ή
o nick cave, o Macgyver... γιατί ειλικρινά, όσα γράφεις εσύ είναι λόγια του αέρα, που δεν πείθουν...





> Το να δημιουργησεις αλλα προφιλ με σκοπο αυτοπροβολης επιβεβαιωσης "τρολαρισματος","εξαπατησης " κλπ για μενα ειναι αρρωστο ..ΑΛΛΑ..δεν φαινεται ποιος το κανει?ενας νοημων ανθρωπος κρινει εδω μεσα ποια ατομα ειναι αξιολογα και ποια οχι.ακομα κι αυτος που εχει ενα προφιλ μπορει να πει βλακειες και ασυναρτησιες..βεβαια ισως υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν αναγκη βοηθειας και ισως επηρεαζεται η κριση τους..οκ.αλλα σε ανα site δεν ξερεις με ποιον μιλας.αρα ειναι αναποφεκτο...


Καίτη μου, έτσι όπως το θέτεις εσύ ναι, αφήνει και το περιθώριο να εννοηθεί ότι μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει
ένα νέο νικ και για άλλους λόγους..., χωρίς δηλαδή απαραίτητα να σημαίνει αυτό αδυναμία ή κακοήθεια,
όπως και πολύ σωστά το ανέλυσε το μέλος RainAndWind/1-555-Confide, που το ξαναλέω, ήταν στο απυρόβλητο... αν και διπλοπρόφιλο...



> Ούτε καν τα Αδυναμία ή Κακοήθεια περιλαμβάνουν όλους τους λόγους για τους οποίους κάποιος μπορεί να θέλει ένα άλλο προφίλ στο φόρουμ. Μπορεί απλά να άλλαξαν 
> κάποιοι παράγοντες απέναντι στο πώς βλέπει το φόρουμ, πώς βλέπει τις σχέσεις μέσα σε αυτό, κτλ, και να θέλει να είναι σύμφωνος με τα νέα δεδομένα. Ούτε κακοήθεια είναι αυτό,
> ούτε αδυναμία.



το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Remedy

> καταλαβαινω την εμπρηστικη σου προθεση μαρκελα (δεν χρειαζεται και μεγαλη εξυπναδα, η μοναδικη σου δραστηριοτητα στο φορουμ εδω και χρονια ειναι να προσπαθεις να προκαλεσεις η να παρατεινεις καυγαδες. απολυτως καμια αλλη συμμετοχη ).
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΣΥΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΟΣΤ !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΑ!! 
> 
> ..


ευχαριστω που επιβεβαιωσες αλλη μια φορα τον ρολο σου στο φορουμ, για να μην κουραζομαι να επιχειρηματολογω, μαρκελα.
κουοταρω ξανα την αποψη μου για να μαθαινουν οι νεωτεροι και να θυμουνται οι παλαιοτεροι.
και εις αλλα με (περισσοτερη) υγεια και χαρα, σου ευχομαι :Wink: 

(οσο για την κονφιντ, αν ειναι οντως αυτη που λες, ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και ελαβε τα μετρα της ωστε να μην φαινεται , οπως και τα φιλαρακια σου)

----------


## ironman

γενικα παντως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι πολυ κοντρα και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο και πιο πολυ οι γυναικες μεταξυ τους ειμαι μικρο διαστημα εδω και βλεπω πολυ τσακωμο γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω

----------


## Remedy

> γενικα παντως αυτο που βλεπω ειναι πολυ κοντρα και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο και πιο πολυ οι γυναικες μεταξυ τους ειμαι μικρο διαστημα εδω και βλεπω πολυ τσακωμο γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω


θα σου απαντησει ιδιαιτερως η μαρκελα που δεν συμμετεχει δημοσιως αλλα κατα την προηγουμενη δηλωση της, εχει παρασκηνιακη δραστηριοτητα (λολ. τι δηλωση κι αυτη)...

----------


## Remedy

> Β....
> Προφανώς και σου διαφεύγει, ότι η συμμετοχή έχει κι άλλες μορφές επικοινωνίας με τα μέλη...
> Ή μήπως θα πρέπει, να σου πάρουμε και την άδεια για το πως θα πρέπει να συμμετέχουμε;...
> .....


αυτο το διαμαντακι μην χαθει παρακαλω. το θελω για να γελαω...

----------


## μαρκελα

Τώρα βρε, διαστρεβλώνεις κι ό,τι γράφεται;...

Άντε συνέχιζε, αυτό που γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, αλλά και μπορείς, μόνο
να κάνεις... κοιτώντας πάντα τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη.
Αρκετά το κουράσαμε...

----------

